# 18 Foods That Promote Longevity



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Steak and Beer


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

LOL... I think I won't bother posting any more health related news and articles...doesn't seem people around here care much for them


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

sue we do. Kinchee, tenjang soup, bulgogi, maungtong, gimbap, best darned eating this side of heaven


----------

